# 3:00pm Eastern Time TODAY - RUPES LIVE DETAILING CLASS with Jason Brennan



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

3:00pm Eastern Time TODAY - RUPES LIVE DETAILING CLASS with Jason Brennan and Mike Phillips

Today Jason Brennan joins us for our LIVE class and we'll be going over the D-A System Trial Kits PLUS a rundown on all the cool RUPES tool!










*Watch here LIVE at 3:00pm*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

More....

*Here's where you can watch LIVE on Thursday's at 3:00pm Eastern Time*

*YouTube* - You can interact LIVE via the comments section

*Facebook* - You can interact LIVE via the comments section

*Autogeek.com* - The products showcased are also on this page


----------

